# Angler of the year



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2007)

That bait for angler of the year is SWEET!!! so how do you win again?


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2007)

First and foremost you have to be an active member. I dont mean post every day or every other day, but a check in here and then to see whats up with the site and other members would be cool. The only way the site will grow is if everyone contributes and finds value in it.

Second,
All you have to do is post your fishing pics in the fishing reports section this season. At the end of the season (a week or so before xmas) my son (5 years old) and I who feel had the most consistent season wins the title of the First Tinboats.net Angler of the year and all the prizes. This contest is not about the biggest fish or anything like that, but It recognizes the member who just had a Tiger woods type fishing season. It's going to be a great haul for the winner.

Check out the prizes so far. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35 ***Check this often, Because I will update it here and there***

This is no joke! The more members we get, the more prizes I will add. THIS IS A GUARANTEE.

Im also thinking about adding a couple of runner ups with 1-2 small prizes.

This is all in fun, and I hope to get a ton of members. 

I really want this site to become the Tin Authority if you know what Im saying.


----------

